# Huskies, Anyone?



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone else own a Siberian or any other Northern breed? If yes, feel free to step forward and claim your free friendship! My male Husky Diamond is how I ended up in the Betta world. He lives 12 hours behind in my home country while I'm in The States for college. I have never lived without a pet before. Before Diamond I had my dad's freshwater fishes (seven 20-gal community tanks in a custom-made rack!) and my 40 fat, greedy kois. We only have about twenty now due to recent disease outbreak, but that's still plenty :lol: Needless to say I was a mess on my first few months in college. So, since I lived in a dorm back then, I had no other option but to buy a fish. For some reason I just settled on a Betta from the get-go, and then brought home my first fish not too long later. Blue was supposed to take over Diamond's job to maintain my sanity. He was blue, and named after that color, because Diamond's eyes are blue. Sadly life had other plans. Blue was the first pet death I've ever experienced, so I went from bad to worse after losing him. That being said, after Blue, I could not see myself owning any other kind of fishes. I mean... alright, I like platies too, but Blue has definitely given me the Betta bug. Just the way Diamond has given me the Husky bug. I am impatiently counting down until the day I am ready for a second Husky right now. Unfortunately that day is much farther than the next time I plan to get a new tank kit, but time will fly :-D with all that being said, I know a little more than average about canine behavior, health and training. At least a little more than what I know about fishes so far anyway. So if you guys have any questions about your pet dogs, especially if they're Siberians, I'm happy to help!


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

I love dogs and fish, too! We have seven dogs, but because of allergies, we've never been able to keep huskies. However, my cousin owns a husky! 

I agree, I think I'll always need animals as long as I live.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Whoa two is a company but seven is a whole army LOL we should meet up in a dog park sometimes!  And yea Huskies do shed a whole lot. I swear the fur Diamond shed in one day could make a mini poodle.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll be living with one next year! One of my friends/roommates has about a year old boy named Ace. Personally I have 2 German Shepherds at home.


----------



## kaliska (Dec 27, 2015)

My newest troublemaker 




During a indoor plant project my husband left a bag of compost on the floor. I don't think she had any help




I also have a shiba and an akita


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful dogs!

We have a puppy around her age and he loves to try out his teeth on new things as all the time. Unfortunately, these include shoes, socks, blankets, pillows, our own toys, our fire-wood, magazines, ect. But puppies will be puppies I guess. : )


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a red husky named Sammy. He's a little hellion lol
Not the best pic, but the only one I have at the moment


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

I just love how their coat is so similar to that of a wolves. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Starsphire (Jan 12, 2016)

Never had a husky but I grew up with Big Dogs.. all of them smart (I mean put lassie to shame smart) I had 2 labs one black one yellow, a German shepherd, and a Newfoundland. also had a mutt.... all of them died of old age. Brandy being the oldest at 17 human years, she was a lab. I really like though, huskys Love alot of activity and are highly intellegent and loyal . If they start believing themselves to be the alpha or are not getting enough activity/ attention you can run into some serious behavior issues. but I never met a husky I didnt like they really are awesome dogs. I dont have a yard big enough for big dogs atm and it makes me really sad. I would like to get a lab german shepard mix myself someday when I have my small house with my big yard . I hope you are happy again.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

German Shepherd x Lab mixes are lovely. They just look so natural and strong and intelligent.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I grew up with huskies, we got our first husky, Angel, when I was about 8 or 9 from my uncle who used to show her. My mother got our big boy, Diesel, about a year later, he was often mistaken for a Malamute because of how big he looked and how he sat his ears. 

She started to breed them and she was going to become a registered breeder but she found out how much that was going to cost and gave it up. We kept one pup out of Angel's last litter, Diamond, she was my baby girl and the runt. My mother's boyfriend also had his first husky, Luka, for a short time. 

In order: 
Angel
Diesel
Luka


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

Those are some nice dogs!

I love the Siberian Husky's lean, strong appearance. I'm sure we'll be getting some huskies of some kind in at our shelter some time soon. I help walk the dogs there so I know all of them by name. They are all so sweet and playful. : )


----------



## AngelMoon77 (Feb 12, 2016)

I love huskies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are so beautiful. I would love one to care for, but they are a lot of work and I just don't have the time for them. When I see a husky, I melt literally, it looks like I am having a heart attack because I am just in awe of how beautiful they are and friendly as well. The UW Seattle has a malamute in front of the HUB, one of their buildings, and every time I see it, I get all mushy.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

I'm more of a German Shepherd person myself  Her name is Qiva.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

HTageant said:


> I'm more of a German Shepherd person myself  Her name is Qiva.


Gorgeous! I've never seen a German Shepherd quite like that. Its beautiful.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

GitaBooks said:


> Gorgeous! I've never seen a German Shepherd quite like that. Its beautiful.


Thanks! Qiva is from East German DDR working lines. Most commonly you see GSD's from either German Show-lines or American Show-lines. (Or some mixes between the two). The only big difference is that her back doesn't have as much angulation to it. 

For comparison reasons, I found some pictures of American and German showline dogs. In actuality, those dogs backs actually aren't that sloped. The way they stack them makes it look more extreme than it actually is.
Pic. #1- American Showline
Pic. #2- German Showline (the one that has the URMA stamp on it.)
Pic. #3- Qiva


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

She's a very nice dog. I'm studying dog genetics and learned that over-selection for the sloping back has lead to various health problems in the breed. The world lines are often far healthier because of this reason.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

GitaBooks said:


> She's a very nice dog. I'm studying dog genetics and learned that over-selection for the sloping back has lead to various health problems in the breed. The world lines are often far healthier because of this reason.


Yeah, it has led to some rather troublesome problems. Whenever I go to a dog show, or even watch one on T.V. the shepherds back's are almost always extremely sloped. One extreme case I remember is where the dog was pretty much running on their hocks.

And like you said, the working lines are far healthier structurally wise compared to the show-line specimens. Personally, I would rather have a DDR shepherd over a show-line shepherd any day.


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Such cute dogs. I really love huskies. Sadly it's way too hot where I live to own one.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 29, 2015)

Where we live it is cold enough in the winter for them but it can get to 100 F or more during the summer. We have dogs that we can shave to let them be cool in the summer and warm during the winter.


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh ok cool


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

There's a lot of ways to keep a Husky cool in summer, since it can get into the 50+ C where I grew up, my mother used to clip ours, keep them inside in the A/C or take them to the beach, which they loved. We also had a small shell pool for them. 

A Husky rescue group in my area fills their shell pools with bags of ice for them to lay in or they leave the sprinkler system going in the big yard for them.


----------

